# TSP overnight soak



## Jamdam (Jul 21, 2021)

These dug dirty ones are getting an overnight soak of tsp. First time trying this to see if it will get rid of the dirt and other crusties. Know it won’t cure sick glass but maybe will be a big improvement over how they came out of the ground.


----------



## SMJB (Jul 21, 2021)

Wow, that one far left is really nice! What does the embossing say?


----------



## Jamdam (Jul 21, 2021)

SMJB said:


> Wow, that one far left is really nice! What does the embossing say?


Here’s a close-up. I don’t know anything about old wine or other spirits bottles. Maybe someone can help out.


----------



## Jamdam (Jul 21, 2021)

I found it on Google. It’s a French absinthe manufacturer. Bottle had to be made between 1895 and 1910. The company opened the factory in 1895 and made until 1910 when it was banned.


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (Aug 1, 2021)

So how did the tsp go? I have a box of it but have never used it on bottles, but plan to try it. Is it worth the time? 

I have a recipe for a super cleaner for bottles, showers, sinks,ect, laundry spot treatment, bmw rims & tires, tennis shoes, Everything! And it’s REALLY a great cleaner. & will even remove washed in & set laundry stains? It removes mildew from tile/grout. It won’t effect fabric color AND kills germs AND is pretty cheap to make. We call it “Kats Kickass Kleaner” (not all K.K.K.’s are bad, see?)

1/3 parts BLUE dawn dish soap- (in a spray bottle)
2/3 parts hydrogen peroxide (added last to avoid soap going everywhere)

You will see, if you try it. My housekeeper tried mine and now uses it exclusively.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamdam (Aug 1, 2021)

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> So how did the tsp go? I have a box of it but have never used it on bottles, but plan to try it. Is it worth the time?
> 
> I have a recipe for a super cleaner for bottles, showers, sinks,ect, laundry spot treatment, bmw rims & tires, tennis shoes, Everything! And it’s REALLY a great cleaner. & will even remove washed in & set laundry stains? It removes mildew from tile/grout. It won’t effect fabric color AND kills germs AND is pretty cheap to make. We call it “Kats Kickass Kleaner” (not all K.K.K.’s are bad, see?)
> 
> ...


The TSP overnight bath loosened up the dirt and hard thick crud but nothing for film deposits or sick glass. Good for the dirt is about it.
On the other hand, a 1/4 teaspoon in dishwasher or 1/4 cup in washing machine with regular detergents works miracles. Was ready to throw out new 3 hour cycle dishwasher which couldn’t get a dish clean. This stuff takes you back pre-2007 when they outlawed phosphates for dishwasher and clothes. There was a false perception sewage was creating algae blooms in lakes and oceans. Turned out the blooms were from agriculture fertilizer runoff and we all ended up with inferior cleaners that don’t work.


----------

